# 

## rasta-koy

,     , ,  ,   ?

----------

http://invak.info/intervyu/1316-15-l...v-poltave.html
    ,  -   .  ,         " , , ͳ,  ."    ,      䳺.
       ,     ,     .

----------


## Lera

, .        ,       ,   ,    - -.

----------

> , .        ,       ,   ,    - -.

  ,        ,    ,        ,      .  ,       ,    .      45         . (    ,  ).

----------


## Lera

> .      45         .

      ,           "    ",      
       ,   .

----------

, ** ,        -  . ,    .     '.      ?    ,     ,   .         Windows  Linux,     ,        .  ,     .    . ĳ     "",        ,    .    .

----------


## Lera

> .

          ))) 
  ""  ..        -   ,  .     -    . . 
  :  

> ..    ,  ,  
> "",     
> ...       
>   ,   ...    ,         ,
> *  ,*
>    -   .   ,   
> ""    ""....
>    ,       
>          .

----------


## rasta-koy

, ,    ,              ,   ,     .      -   ,    .
 -   ,  , ,      :- ))
   ,    , , ,     ,       .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,     ,     .

             ,        . 
   ,      .              .

----------


## Cveha

10,  .           5.  ( 2010 ).   ,  .     4 ,     5 .    ,    ,    .  ,       ,   .

----------

-  ,         ,   .      ,   ,       .        . -   ,    .   ,      ,                 45 .   ,  ,    ,     ,    .    ,  ,     ,  !      .  

> ,        .

      .       .  
"    ³".    ,    ?   ,   ?    ,        . ҳ ,  .
        ,     ?    ?  ?    ?    , ?           ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

       . ĳ     ,   ,  .
,  ,        .

----------


## fabulist

> 10,  .           5.  ( 2010 ).   ,  .

      2003 . - 2004 .  5000   . ",    ,      .    "" ,   .  

> ,    ,    .

  ,  .    .  

> ,       ,   .

      .  " ".)

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ĳ     ,   ,  .

      ,    ,     .      .

----------


## Cveha

,       ( ),      ))) 
 ,     ,         ,  .      ,        (        ,    ,    ,             ),      (       ).  
      ,       (    ),  -,     ,   30         .

----------

,   .   ,    ,     .    ,      ,  ** .  ,   .     10      70,     .  ,            ,      .  ,          .

----------


## Fenka

,   .

----------


## Kazbek

> , .        ,       ,   ,    - -.

         .     ,     .   http://www.pup.by/Default.aspx?tabid=186.           .        ,   - .

----------


## Lera

> 

  ,       ..

----------

